# first projects for 2009



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

I have created a few inexpensive projects for 2009.

Pictures below.
The skull book is a take on Krough's book. Not as good as krough's but I am happy with it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job Ghost! I really like the skull with the book and candles.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I keep meaning to make those sort of candles, too. Nice job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like these, ghost - simple and well done.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

All three are nice, I really love the candles with skull and books, the webs add a great touch to it.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

good stuff


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice! The eyeball tree was a great idea, and the skull and candles looks excellent!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thats a good start to the season. Well done.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

very cool


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I like these, you did great!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work...


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice job on all counts!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Really like the book & candles.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice job on all - I especially like the book and candles.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Who would have thought of an eyeball topiary, LOL. I love it!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

The book & candles is the most classically elegant but I'm with Dixie -- a stone urn with a giant eyeball topiary bush is just plain off the hook.

Sweet start to the build season!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

I love the the skull and candles. It is the little details like this, that really give that spooky feeling.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the great comments! It is a lot of fun creating halloween projects and when you get great reviews it just makes that much more rewarding!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Fabulous work, I really like those


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

The eyeballs are cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

all three are cool 
I like the skull on pedestal best
nice candles


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Great skull/candles/spiders book. Sometimes the small detailed props get left out of the overall effect.


----------

